# Nos hizo falta tiempo



## antoerik

Ciao a tutti!

Premetto che sto imparando lo spagnolo da poco tempo e che ancora non ho capito l'uso del verbo "faltar"  quindi sono a chiedervi aiuto per riuscire a tradurre il titolo della canzone di Luis Miguel " Nos hizo falta tiempo"

Ad intuito direi che "nos hizo" è riflessivo e passato remoto del verbo "hacer" quindi lo tradurrei "ci facemmo" ma poi "falta tiempo" sarebbe "mancare il tempo per"?
Ma "falta" non è il verbo all'infinito ma al presente indicativo (oddio, più ci penso e meno ne capisco... )

Per essere esatti i versi della canzone recitano 
"Nos hizo falta tiempo
Nos comimos el tiempo
El beso que forjamos
Aquél vino que probamos
Se fue de nuestras manos"

Grazie fin da ora per l'aiuto che mi darete 
Antonella


----------



## 0scar

*Falta *es un sustantivo.


----------



## gatogab

antoerik said:


> " Nos hizo falta tiempo" = *"Ci è mancato tempo"*
> 
> "nos hizo" = "*ci* *fecce*"


 
"Nos hizo falta tiempo Ci è mancato tempo
Nos comimos el tiempo Ci siamo mangiati il tempo
El beso que forjamos Il baccio forggiato
Aquél vino que probamos Quel vino assaggiato
Se fue de nuestras manos" Ci è sfuggito dalle mani


----------



## antoerik

@ gatogab


> "nos hizo" = "*ci* *fe*c*ce*"



In italiano la terza persona singolare del passato remoto di fare necessita di una sola C quindi è esatto "fece"

La traduzione della frase in "ci è mancato tempo" non è letterale, quindi...

Continuo a non capire come si usa il verbo "faltar" 
Antonella


----------



## gatogab

Lo peor es traducir canciones si no se tiene un mínimo de experiencia en traducciones.
La música y la poesía no se traducen, pero se interpretan
Una canción, por muy banal que sea, es música y poesía.
Gracias por la correccion.
Fue una distracción
Hago muchas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

antoerik said:


> Continuo a non capire come si usa il verbo "faltar"


Antonella:
En ""Nos *hizo falta* tiempo", "hizo falta" es una lexía compleja de tipo verbal, esto es, dos palabras *que no pueden ser separadas*, que están "fosilizadas", una fórmula fija que funciona como verbo. Como te han dicho, "falta" como palabra separada, es un sustantivo, pero no tiene sentido separarlas, son una unidad.
Saludos
Me hizo falta tiempo.
Les hará falta tiempo.
Nos habría hecho falta tiempo.
Etc.


----------



## Neuromante

Ci occorse dal tempo.
Ya te dijo Oscar que "falta" es un sustantivo. "Hacer falta" se traduce como "occorrere"


Yo te sugeriría que no intentaras traducir a partir de los tiempos verbales. Es mucho más fácil hacerlo con los infinitivos y después buscar el tiempo verbal correspondiente
"dentro" del idioma al que traduces, que nunca son equivalentes entre las dos lenguas

"Nos hizo falta tiempo            Ci occorse dal tempo
Nos comimos el tiempo          Ci mangiammo il tempo
El beso que forjamos             Il baccio da noi forggiato
Aquél vino que probamos       Quel vino da noi assagiato
Se fue de nuestras manos"     Se ne andòa fra



Penso manchi un "no" iniziale


----------



## MOMO2

antoerik said:


> non ho capito l'uso del verbo "faltar"  quindi sono a chiedervi aiuto per riuscire a tradurre il titolo della canzone di Luis Miguel " Nos hizo falta tiempo"


Ciao Antonella:
il verbo *hacer falta* traduce l'italiano _servire,_ _necessitare, avere bisogno di, abbisognare _(versionde da vecchietti ...)

Esempi: 
¿*Qué te hace falta*?: Cosa ti serve?
*Nos hizo falta tiempo *para entender cuánto nos amábamos. : Abbiamo avuto bisogno di tempo per capire che ci amavamo molto (vabbè ho tradotto liberamente)
¿Quieres que te acompañe? No gracias, *no hace falta*. : Vuoi che ti ci porti io? No grazie, non ce n'è bisogno.

_Hacer_ lo devi coniugare come il verbo hacer (fare) mentre _falta_ resta uguale sempre.

Altri esempi:
*me hacía falta* avevo bisogno
*te hace falta* hai bisogno / ti serve / necessiti
*nos hizo falta* un destornillador para acabar de montar la librería Abbiamo avuto bisogno di un cacciavite per finire di montare la libreria (pubblicità occulta )

Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## 0scar

"Nos hizo falta tiempo" hay que leerlo como "nos faltó tiempo",  que es lo mismo y es más facil de traducir.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> "Nos hizo falta tiempo" hay que leerlo como "nos faltó tiempo", que es lo mismo y es más facil de traducir.


 
Entonces mi "Ci è mancato tempo" ¿tiene sentido?


----------



## antoerik

@ gatogab


> El beso que forjamos Il baccio forggiato



- "Bacio" e "baciare" hanno una sola C 
- Dopo la lettera R non si trovano mai due consonanti uguali quindi la parola esatta è "forgiato" (come accade con formato, formaggio, portico, partita, germanico, etc...)

Inoltre non tentavo di tradurre tutta la canzone ma di capire il senso della frase e per darle un senso ho aggiunto il contesto 

**********    **********   **********   ********* 

Adesso ne ho capito un po' di più e ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto recatomi 
Antonella


----------



## gatogab

antoerik said:


> @ gatogab
> - "Bacio" e "baciare" hanno una sola C
> - Dopo la lettera R non si trovano mai due consonanti uguali quindi la parola esatta è "forgiato" (come accade con formato, formaggio, portico, partita, germanico, etc...)


 
Creo que tuvo razón quien me aconsejó de controlar si tenía enchufado el cerebro antes de apretar "submit"


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Lo peor es traducir canciones si no se tiene un mínimo de experiencia en traducciones.
> La música y la poesía no se traducen, pero se interpretan
> Una canción, por muy banal que sea, es música y poesía.
> Gracias por la corrección.
> Fue una distracción
> Hago muchas.


 Las distracciones no se _hacen_. Me parece. Pero tampoco soy de las que saben mejor castellano en este foro.

La muchacha está intentando traducir esta canción porque le gusta y porque quiere aprender español. Lo ha dicho en el post núm. 1.

Explícale qué significa hacer falta. Por ejemplo "Serve" . 
_Hace falta tiempo_: "Serve tempo" ...


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> "Nos hizo falta tiempo" hay que leerlo como "nos faltó tiempo", que es lo mismo y es más facil de traducir.


 
Hola Óscar.

A mí me parece ligeramente diferente "Nos hizo falta tiempo" y "Nos faltó tiempo". Y sobretodo el título de la canción está en castellano. No podemos cambiarlo... 

Yo traduciría
"Nos hizo falta tiempo" : Avemmo bisogno di tempo / Abbiamo avuto bisogno di tempo

"Nos faltó tiempo" : Non abbiamo avuto (abbastanza) tempo 

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Explícale qué significa hacer falta. Por ejemplo "Serve" .
> _Hace falta tiempo_: "Serve tempo" ...


Traduje y mal
Menos mal que tú llegaste a tiempo.
Además que interpreté los versos.
Otro forero también lo hizo.
Todo esto con la intención de que conociera las palabras en castellano.
Para su preocupación por la palabra "falta" ya Oscar y otro forero se lo habían explicado.
Tuve el honor de ser corregido por Antonella
En fin.
Cometer distracciones ¿va mejor?


----------



## Rub87

Io non capisco il motivo di mille polemiche; "hacer falta" significa "servire", "aver bisogno di" nel senso che manca qualcosa che occorre al momento, ad es: "me haces falta" (ho bisogno di te), " qué te haces falta?" (cosa ti manca, cosa ti serve?). Perciò "nos hizo falta= ci mancò, abbiamo avuto bisogno, ci servì, tempo"


----------



## 0scar

MOMO2 said:


> Yo traduciría
> "Nos hizo falta tiempo" : Avemmo bisogno di tempo / Abbiamo avuto bisogno di tempo
> 
> "Nos faltó tiempo" : Non abbiamo avuto (abbastanza) tempo
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Es todo lo mismo, o ligeremente diferente, que es lo mismo.
También "Ci è mancato il tempo", para mi es  lo mismo.


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> Traduje y mal
> Menos mal que tú llegaste a tiempo.
> Además que interpreté los versos.
> Otro forero también lo hizo.
> Todo esto con la intención de que conociera las palabras en castellano.
> Para su preocupación por la palabra "falta" ya Oscar y otro forero se lo habían explicado.
> Tuve el honor de ser corregido por Antonella
> En fin.
> Cometer distracciones ¿va mejor?


 
_Cometer *faltas* por distracción_ ¿no se usa? 
Y así de paso a Antoerik le mostramos otro uso de la palabra *falta*


----------

